# تاريخ تطور وسائل النقل عبر العصور



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

المواصلات البرية : المفكر الفرنسي وعالم الرياضيات الشهير بليز باسكال كان وراء منشأ التنقل الحضاري في فرنسا ، اذ انه اقترح عام 1666 نظاما" للعربات تسير في وجهات محددة في باريس وضمن مسافات منتظمة.


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

في عام 1763 ابتكر ريتشارد رينولدز أول سكة حديد ، صنعت بعد صفقة بيع خاسرة لمصانع الحديد.
صنع نيكولا كوينو أول سيارة آلية تعتمد على محرك بخاري وذلك في عام 1771 ​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الإنكليزي جون أوترام في العام 1775 الترامواي وكان يجره حصانان ولكن لم يتم اختباره في المدينة
ابتكر الإنكليزي ويليام جيسوب في العام 1789 أول سكة معدنية ناتئة.​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

وضع ويليام جيسوب في العام 1789 تصميم نموذج اعتبر فيما بعد نقطة انطلاق في اختراع آلة تحويل سكة الحديد
صنع المهندس الانكليزي ريتشارد ترافيشيك أول قاطرة تسير على البخار ما بين عامي 1802 – 1803 ​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أول محاولة في عالم اختراع السيارات ذات محرك يعمل بالأحتراق الداخلي تعود إلى السويسري إسحاق دي ريفاز وذلك في العام 1807 
اخترع البارون الألماني كارل دراي فون سوربرون في العام 1817 أول دراجة بلا دواسة.​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الفرنسي مارك سوغان مرجلا" بخاريا" وسجل براءة اختراعه في عام 13 كانون الأول / ديسمبر عام 1827
وضع الإنكليزي جورج ستيفنسن أول ابتكار لقاطرة بخارية شديدة السرعة في العام 1829​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

قدم الانكليزي والتر هانكوك أول أتوبيس بمحرك بخاري في العام 1831
صمم روبرت ستيفنسن في العام 1841 موديلا" لمولد بخاري طويل يمتاز بامتداد أنابيب الدخان​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع هنري بسمر سكك الحديد الفولاذية في العام 1858 ولازالت تستعمل حتى يومنا هذا.
في العام 1861 كان لبيارميشو وابنه الفضل في اختراع الدراجة ذات الدواستين​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أنجز ورنرسيمنز وجوهان جورج هالسك خلال صيف العام 1879 صناعة قطار مجرور بقاطرة كهربائية
سجل الإيطالي مورينغوتي سنة 1879 براءة اختراع للدراجة النارية ولكن النموذج لم يتم تصنيعه​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

صنع الألمانيان غوتليب داملر وويلهلم مايباخ أول دراجة نارية في العام 1885
الألماني كارل بينز صمم أول سيارة متطورة تمشي على ثلاثة دواليب عام 1885​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

في بلفاست اخترع البيطري الأيرلندي جون بويد دنلوب الإطار المطاطي الهوائي في العام 1888، مما سهل وسيلة التنقل على العجلات
أنشا الأمريكي فرانك جوليان سبراغ في العام 1888 أول خط ترامواي كهربائي​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

صممم دايملر ومايباخ سنة1889 سيارة المرسيدس وصنعت عام 1936
في العام 1891 ابتكرت الشركة التجارية الفرنسية ميشلان برئاسة الأخوين أندريه وادوارد ميشلان ، إطارا" للدراجات قابلا" للتفكيك ​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

طورت الشركة التجارية الألمانية بنز (Benz  )الأتوبيس بمحرك على البنزين ووضع قيد العمل في 18 آذار / مارس عام 1895
صنعت سيارة " الفورد " في مدينة ديترويت على يد الأمريكي هنري فورد ( من أصل ايرلندي ) سنة 1896​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تعود تكنولوجيا التقدم الشعبي السريع إلى الشركة التجارية الكندية " بومباردييه " حيث وضعت في الخدمة ماسمي بالباص ترام وذلك في العام 1896
اخترع الفرنسيان أوجين وميشال ورنر، الدراجة النارية الصغيرة وعرضت لاول مرة في الصالون الباريسي في العام 1897​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الفرنسي ليون سربوليه عربة السكة في العام 1897
أول سيارة " رينو " صنعها الفرنسي لويس رينو سنة 1898
قدم الانكليزي سيمز عام 1899 ولأول مرة الدراجة العسكرية كوسيلة استخدام فعالة في الحرب​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

سجل الفرنسي كورمري براءة اختراعه لأول محرك بشوطين في باريس في 20 آب/ أغسطس في العام 1900
ظهرت " السكوتر" دراجة نارية خفيفة في فرنسا في العام 1902 ، وكانت من تصميم جورج غوتييه واستمر تصنيعها حتى العام 1914​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

استعمل أول تلفريك مخصص لنقل السائحين في سويسرا في 27 تموز / يوليو عام 1908
يعود اختراع حاملات الطائرات إلى الأمريكيين في العام 1910 ، وقد استعملوها بكثافة خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية ، وتمكنوا بواسطتها من تحويل الحروب البحرية إلى حروب جوية​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

نموذج سيارة " الفولكس فاكن" وضع تخطيطه فردينالد بورش وذلك ما بين عامي 1934 – 1936 
سنة 1935 وبعد سنين طويلة من الأبحاث توصل الكندي جوزف أرمان بونبار دييه إلى ابتكار عجلة القيادة ونموذج لسلاسل كان لهما الأثر الكبير فيما بعد في اختراع دراجة الثلج وذلك في عام 1959​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ولدت فكرة تصميم سيارة " السيتراون " ( أم الحصانين ) في ذهن بيار بولانجي بهدف تصنيع سيارة اقتصادية وعملية وذلك في العام 1948 ، وعمل على تنفيذ هذا النموذج أندريه لوفافر قدمت رسميا" في الأسواق عام 1953​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يعود الفضل في ابتكار نموذج  لعربة النوم في القطار إلى خطوط السكك البريطانية وذلك في العام 1955
مخترع سيارة " الميني " هو البريطاني سيرآلك أيسيفوني في العام 1959
اول قطار سريع اخترعه المهندسان الفرنسيان ج. برتين وب . غين Bertin Guienne في العام 1962​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

قدمت اليابان في العام 1964 م للعالم القطار السريع والمسمى بالرصاصة ليكون أسرع قطار حيث يقطع مسافة 210كم في الساعة
اختبرت اول مركبة مغناطيسية في مركز " بوابلو "للتجارب في أمريكا عام 1967 وطورت ألمانيا الفيدرالية المركبة المغناطيسية منذ العام 1971 ​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اول قطار كهربائي شديد السرعة هو ال"ت ج ف.7 g T" صنع في فرنسا عام  1978وحطم هذا القطار فيما بعد الرقم القياسي في السرعة القصوى في شهر كانون الأول / ديسمبر عام 1990​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يتبع
رح نحكي عن المواصلات الجوية والبحرية فانتظروني
مصدر
موسوعة أحداث العالم اكتشافات واختراعات الجزء الأول​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كان نفسي اعملوا بطريقة حلوة لكن ما بليد حيلة  ..اعذروني​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير يا جوى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بغاية الاهمية

معلومات جمية  احبها كثيراً

كل الشكر الك يا جو..


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

رح نكمل معكم ما بدأنا عن المواصلات الجوية​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

رسم ليوناردو  دافنشي عام 1480 آلة على شكل لولب هوائي تدور أشرعتها حول محور عامودي وتشبه الطائرة المروحية المعروفة في أيامنا هذه وعاود كل من بوريللي في العام 1680 وبوكتن في العام 1768 دراسة هذه النظريات


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الأخوان الفرنسيان اتيان وجوزف مونغولفييه المنطاد ولذلك اعتبر صانعا أول محرك يرتفع في الفضاء في العام 1782 
أرسى الفيزيائي الفرنسي جاك شارل كل أسس القواعد العائدة لصناعة المناطيد الحديثة في العام 1783​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ارتفعت أول هيلكوبتر في الجو في العام 1784 وقدم الفرنسيان لونوي وبيان فنو نموذجهما هذا أمام أكاديمية العلوم ويتألف من مروحتين متعاكستي الدوران وتتحركان بواسطة قوس من السلك المشدود​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الفرنسي جاك غارنرين أول مظلة ( براشوت ) في 11 تشرين الاول / أكتوبر في العام 1802
يعود الفضل للأنكليزي السير جورج كايلاي في خلق التصور الحقيقي لنموذج الطائرة ففي العام 1809 اخترع طائرة شراعية بجناح راسخ مجهز بذيل مثبت
​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الفيزيائي الفرنسي ليون فوكو في العام 1852 جهازا ميكانيكيا يحتوي على دوارسماه مدوار ( أداة لحفظ توازن الطائرة أو الباخرة وتحديد الاتجاه )​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

في العام 1871 نجح المهندس الفرنسي ألفونس بينو في التحليق على متن طائرة مصغرة على مسافة 50 متر مما سمح له بطرح معادلات الطيران للمرة الأولى
يعود الفضل للايطالي فورلنيني في العام 1877 ، وللفرنسي بونتون عام 1892 في صنع آلة تدور بمحرك بخاري وعرفت بما يسمى بالهليكوبتر​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حقق الفرنسي كليمان أدير الشهرة بإقلاعه لأول مرة على متن آلة بمحرك بخاري على شكل " الوطواط " في 9 تشرين الأول / أكتوبر عام 1890​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكننا اعتبار الألماني أوتو ليليانتيل ( 1848 – 1896 ) أول طيار حقيقي قام بمخاطرات جمة في عالم الإقلاع والطيران الجوي ، فجرب التحليق بطائرة من دون محرك أشبه ما تكون بطائرة ورقية ضخمة وذلك في العام 1890​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بدأ الأخوان الأميركيان ويلبور وأورفيل رايت منذ العام 1900 القيام باختبارات متكررة في التحليق فوق التلال الرملية لكيتي هوك في مدينة كارولينا الشمالية وفي العام 1903 اعتبر أورفيل أول رجل حلق فعليا على متن طائرة أل" فلاير " ذات محرك يعمل بالطاقة​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

قام الفرنسي بول كورنو في 13 كانون الأول / ديسمبر عام 1907 بأول إقلاع معروف على متن طائرة الهليكوبتر
صنع الفرنسي هنري فابر أول طائرة مائية مزودة بعوامات ، أسفلها مسطح ، وأقلعت فوق مستنقع بير في عام 1910​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

في العام 1910 ، صنع الكابتن ايتيفي أول مقياس للسرعة طوره فيما بعد المهندس راؤول بادن وتحول هذا المقياس في أيامنا إلى عداد صغير يسمى " مرياح "( أداة تدل على اتجاه الريح وسرعتها )
اخترع الانكليزي كريستوفر كوكريل الطائرة الشراعية في العام 1959​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

رح نتابع فيما بعد عن المواصلات البحرية​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أعد الفرنسي دنيز بابان سنة 1690 ، والانكليزي جوناثان  هيولز سنة 1736 أول سفينة تسير على آلة بخارية
اخترع الفرنسي لابيه دي لاشابيل سنة 1769 أول حزام نجاة في العالم
صنعت أول باخرة معدنية في انكلترا في العام 1777​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نجح كلود جوفروي دابانز في العام 1778 في الابحار على ظهر باخرة بخارية ذات مجازف وذلك بفضل تطوير العالم جيمس وات الآلة البخارية إلى محرك فعال له أثر مضاعف في تحريك الآلات​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الميكانيكي الانكليزي جوزيف براماه مروحة مؤلفة من ستة عشر شفرة لدفع السفن في العام 1785
أتقن الابحار البخاري في أمريكا الشمالية في صيف العام 1787 بفضل جون فيتش وجيمس رامساي​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخترع الانكليزي ادوارد ماساي مسراع ميكانيكي ( مسجل السرعة في السفينة ) في العام 1801
أنشأ الأمريكي روبرت فولتن في نيويورك عام 1807 أول سفينة بخارية تجارية تقطع الأنهار وسميت كلير مونت​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

" الأيرون مانبي " أول سفينة معدنية تجارية صنعت في انكلترا عام 1821 ، وأبحرت في منطقة نهر السين​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ابتكر البحار الأنكليزي جون هاوكنس في العام 1821 المرساة ، حيث طورت فيما بعد بين عام 1872 – 1887 من قبل ثلاثة انكليزيين مارتن ، باكستر ، بايرزتوجت تجارب المهندس والمخترع السويدي اريكسون بالنجاح ففي العام 1837 توصل إلى ابتكار نموذج لمروحة دافعة​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا
للمعلومات الجميله

والمجود
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا الك على مجهودك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أول كاسحة جليد يعود اختراعها إلى الترسانة البحرية الروسية في العام 1864
أعد جون بوكلاي في العام 1870 أول سفينة بمحرك هوائي ، عبر بها الأتلنتيك​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

صنعت الترسانة البحرية في هافر الأميركية نهاية العام 1896أول باخرة شراعية
سجل الألماني أنشوتز براءة اختراعه أول بوصلة وذلك في العام 1904​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

صنع الكونت شارل دي لامبرت أول زلاقة مائية في العام 1906 ، وبلغت سرعتها فوق سطح الماء 60 كم في الساعة
ابتكر الأمريكي سبيري في العام 1911 أول بوصلة معلقة بخيط​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

في العام 1957 صنعت الترسانة البحرية في ليننغراد أول كاسحة جليد نووية 
في العام 1922 أبحر كل من قسطنطين جوسيل ودازول الى باريس على متن سفينة مدفوعة بمحرك هوائي كبير​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ابتكر الفيزيائي الفرنسي اندريه بلونديل ( 1863 – 1938 ) أول منارة اشعاعية – محطة إرسال لاسلكية تحدد للطائرة أو السفينة اتجاهها -.
صنعت الترسانة البحرية الأمريكية في 22 أيار / مايو عام 1958 أول سفينة شحن نووية​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أطلقت الترسانة البحرية اليابانية في العام 1980 أول سفينة شحن مروحية
صنعت "مؤسسة السفن والمحيطات " أول سفينة مغناطيسية في 27 كانون الثاني/ يناير عام 1992 في كوب باليابان​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاء الله تكونوا استفدتم من المعلومات المهمة وربنا معكم​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشرفنا العزيز
أنا اعلم بانك ذويق من أجل ذلك اخترت هذا الموضوع الثقافي المفيد ، وربنا يقدرنا حتى نختار ما يحب وما يفيد لك شكري وتحياتي​


----------



## اني بل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك يا النهيسي وفعلا نورت ​


----------



## اني بل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أروجة شكرا " لردك المشجع وربنا يباركك​


----------

